
Diesel: A Safe, Extensible ORM and Query Builder for Rust - rabidferret
https://medium.com/@sgrif/announcing-diesel-a-safe-extensible-orm-and-query-builder-for-rust-fdf57966a16c#.mhhiw7xux
======
losvedir
As a rails developer and someone dabbling with rust on the side, I'm very
excited about this! The author is the maintainer of the ruby Active Record
gem, which I have a love/hate relationship with.

I recognize "rabidferret" from /r/rust as the author! If he's around to answer
questions, I'd be curious about some specific examples/learnings that you took
from Active Record as things that you'd definitely 1) want to do or 2) not
want to do here.

For example, as someone who's helped out a number of beginner rails developers
on IRC and elsewhere, I've found that the distinction between the Active
Record object, and the results themselves, is frequently a source of
confusion. This could be alleviated by not have #each on the AR object. As
another example, I personally am sometimes tripped up by #size using the
underlying cached results and #count always triggering a SQL call. Any
learnings about the AR API that have affected Diesel's?

------
arthursilva
Pretty good for a first release, the docs look great already.

